

Ask HN: Best Practices for asking co-workers to help with your side project? - mythrowaway

Hi, this is a throw away account if you haven't guessed already.<p>I work with some amazingly talented people, whether they be developers, designers or marketing experts, and thought it would be great to work with them on my side project. My question is, what's the best way to approach them and to make sure that the company we both work for understands that this is simply a client/contractor relationship and would not interfere with the work we're both hired to do?<p>Just note, I'm not trying to hire them away from the company nor am I trying to get them to work for free as a favor to me or for some equity. I think it's just a faster way to get the work done I'd already know them. No browsing through elance or odesk or interfacing with someone far, far away.<p>Thanks for your input!
======
stoney
By far the best way of approaching this is to look for suitable ex-colleagues
- either they've left the company or you have. Solves pretty much all of the
nasty issues.

Also make sure you think about the long term. Sure, you're not trying to hire
them away from the company now, but what if your side project is unexpectedly
successful?

------
kineticac
Unless you guys are totally friends, and you don't have any clauses in your
contracts about any side-projects being property of your current company, I
would be careful!

Definitely double check any contracts you have with your company before
anything too crazy.

That aside, I'd hate to see talent and potential partnerships get staunched by
rules like this. If you have a good fit with someone, definitely hack your way
through it to make it happen.

